# Hollow back V Blades?



## Alex1975 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi all, 
At what point should one start to use bladed clubs in place of hollow backed clubs. I am aware of the fact that hollow backed clubs help us higher handicap golfers because weight is moved low and back in the club head but what are the benefits of bladed clubs? 

I ask because I am not a rich man and I am saving up for a new set of irons. I am worried that I will buy some new irons just in time to need something a little more edgy. 

When going to buy new irons should I even try bladed clubs out? To give an idea I am looking at Ping G15s, Callaway x22 or x24s(have not looked into the 24s yet) Mizuno mx200s and Taylor Made Burners.

Have I missed anything that I should consider?

Thanks for any and all help.

Alex


----------



## fundy (Aug 24, 2010)

The advantage of a bladed club is that they are forged rather than cast and hence give a bit more feel to the better player (but are harder to hit than cavity back irons). Certainly wouldnt consider blades until single figures and not necessarily the right option for most then either.

ps, nice to see a fellow AV member on here, send me a pm if you fancy a game some time


----------



## freddielong (Aug 24, 2010)

Also cavitys are designed to remove side spin and enlarge the sweet spot this can get in the way when you are trying to shape the ball


----------



## RGDave (Aug 24, 2010)

Also cavitys are designed to remove side spin and enlarge the sweet spot this can get in the way when you are trying to shape the ball
		
Click to expand...

Yes. This is my experience.

I'm currently using whopping cavity backed Callaways as part of a long-term experiment. I've had a few great rounds with them, rounds where basically every iron shot has gone dead straight. 
My personal opinion is until a player can do this with their cavity backed clubs, forget blades.
The only time I get frustrated is when I have to bend a ball, then it's tricky. Big left to right-ers are almost impossible.

Anyway, what's wrong with straight. If you hit every green that's between 100-180 (for me) with whichever iron, you're going to make a good score.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 24, 2010)

Since most pro's now play with cavity backed irons, a good answer for club golfers would be never.

Certainly not until you are cat 1 (handicap less than 5.4). 

I wouldn't worry for a while.

A mate of mine plays Ping G10s, and plays off 5. It is the golfer, not the clubs whicht get you a decent handicap.


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice one all, thats exactly what i wanted to know.

fundy I will be PMing you for a game!


----------



## haplesshacker (Aug 24, 2010)

Not all cavity backed clubs are cast, as a previous post would seem to suggest. There are available, forged cavity backs. Best of both worlds. But we could argue all day about 'feel', and what it means.


----------



## RGDave (Aug 24, 2010)

Not all cavity backed clubs are cast, as a previous post would seem to suggest. There are available, forged cavity backs. Best of both worlds. But we could argue all day about 'feel', and what it means.
		
Click to expand...

Well spotted.

I think are a number of us on here with "forged" Mizuno irons for example.

*mine are on holiday....*


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 24, 2010)

Why not compromise and look at the "better player" models like the Ping S56 (or the 57) Mizzy MP 58's (although I'm sure I heard there are new Mizzy's on the way), the Cally X22 Tour or the R9 TP's

Of all of them my personal preference would be the I15. A lovely club and although not as sleek as the S56 its a bit more forgiving. I'd certainly steer well clear of out and out blades even as a Cat 1 player (which won't be anytime soon)


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Alex, for a high handicapper your list of clubs looks fine. They would do for you for a fair few years, and still be ok as you improve.


----------



## kid2 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi Alex, 
My 2 bobs worth is that the clubs you have listed are fine.....I have hit the MX200's and they are buttery soft off the sweet spot and if i had not wanted to be a little quirky and different and not bought my Cobra S2's then the Mizzy's were definately going to be my second choice......

They are plenty forgiving to give you the help needed and there a club that you can grow with also.


----------



## Nikki (Aug 26, 2010)

Even my cavity back irons are going straight...

I like the feel of them and the flight I get, but I am not interested in trying to shape shots with anything more than a 8 iron...

Even with them... I still just try to play a straight ball (maybe with a small amount of draw).


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 29, 2010)

The advantage of a bladed club is that they are forged rather than cast and hence give a bit more feel to the better player (but are harder to hit than cavity back irons). Certainly wouldnt consider blades until single figures and not necessarily the right option for most then either.

ps, nice to see a fellow AV member on here, send me a pm if you fancy a game some time
		
Click to expand...


Enjoyed playing with you today sir, I really enjoyed hitting your irons on the range today, I dont know why with your extra stiff shafts and quite extream club heads but they just felt really nice, its spun my head a little really.


----------



## fundy (Aug 29, 2010)

Was good to meet up and have a game Alex, shame the rain got us. We'll have to try again sometime soon


----------

